# Near Raleigh NC



## smeagol (Nov 21, 2006)

Looking to play anything

Please let me know if your group could use someone


----------



## Dykstrav (Nov 25, 2006)

I may be trying to start a 3.5 Greyhawk game after the holiday craziness dies down. I'm right by RDU. Know anyone else looking for a game?


----------



## smeagol (Nov 27, 2006)

I will look to see if I can find people

please let me know if you are going to run a game


----------



## absinthe_pernod (Dec 6, 2006)

*Near Raleigh...*

Hey guys. I am currently running a 3.5 D&D game in the Garner/Clayton area. However, right now one of the players in my campaign is going to be running for some time. He uses the Kingdoms of Kalamar setting. My setting is a mix of the Warhammer Fantasy setting & the Iron Kingdoms setting (a dark steampunk/pre Victorian era setting). If either of you are interested let me know and I can see if Bill is looking for his campaign. Otherwise it may be a few weeks before I get my campaign up and running.  

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## smeagol (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey I appericate the info.  Mike is that you? This is chad. I miss gaming with you guys. I dont think i have any of your information anymore. if not to game we at least need to get together to catch up.


----------



## Dykstrav (Dec 9, 2006)

I have to confess, right now I'm more interested in running than joining.  I'm thinking that I want to start up a Greyhawk game around February if you know anyone who'd be interested.


----------



## blade/palidin (Dec 12, 2006)

is there any one here around the charlotte area theres a cool comic shop called unlimited inc. any one here of it its near huntersvile but iam willing to go out my way


----------



## Dykstrav (Dec 14, 2006)

The Charlotte area is kinda a haul for a regular game. I'm usually in Charlotte for a month or two out of the year during film jobs, and I wouldn't mind playing a game or two when I'm down there. But such games wouldn't be an ongoing thing.


----------



## DJCupboard (Dec 29, 2006)

blade/palidin said:
			
		

> is there any one here around the charlotte area theres a cool comic shop called unlimited inc. any one here of it its near huntersvile but iam willing to go out my way




My wife and I just moved to Charlotte recently and are also looking to start/join something once we get more settled.  I've got a pretty good pre-2005 3.5/3.0 d&d (mostly WotC) library, with a few newer titles.  We are both interested in d20 as well as nWoD.  I could DM or play (though, right now, I'm leaning more towards play).

DJC


----------

